# Shoalwater owners club



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there a club for shoalwater owners or a tournament or any activity about the brand, sure would be nice to see all the boats for a gathering of some sort...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds fun 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

X2


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

to all shoalwater owners,,, post ur rig show and tell please


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

21 cat

Daryl


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

23 Cat 250 PRO XS


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in for a Shoalwaters - whatever!

Here is my oldie but goodie.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

2012 23' with 250xs


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*23 Cat 250 SHO*

Had it about a month.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

speck trout chaser said:


> Count me in!


Nice ride. I like that color combo.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is my little toy. Love this boat!!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my 2013.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

now ex-owner. Just sold mine..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OLMA


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> now ex-owner. Just sold mine..


That's great. What's next? You going to SCB?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> now ex-owner. Just sold mine..


Did you put a lift kit on that trailer? lol i bet your glad you sold it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

2013Shoalcat said:


> That's great. What's next? You going to SCB?


He is going to upgrade and get a Glasstron tri hul.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Nice ride. I like that color combo.


Thanks. I will be honest I wasnt 100% on the color combo but once I bought it and now I really like it. I also like your rig color. Ive always like a white hull!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> OLMA





Jay Baker said:


> LOL





Gilbert said:


> hahaha





Cool Hand said:


> Did you put a lift kit on that trailer? lol i bet your glad you sold it.





Cool Hand said:


> He is going to upgrade and get a Glasstron tri hul.


Glad you find humor in this.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sorry


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I do apologize.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Glad you find humor in this.


lmfao!! crapped in my pants..rollin man rolling!!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Good stuff man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I do apologize.
> 
> Prayers sent.


AHAHAHAHa


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Maybe we should turn this post into a "Help a former Shoalwater 
owner find the boat he is looking for" post?

Folks, what DSL needs is a non-Texas made, lined boat, 24' in length, 
with tons of storage, able to handle 6-8' seas but run skinny and float 
in 6" when needed, dry ride, smooth, do 55 mph, not porpoise, and 
cost less than $50k. Any ideas?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Maybe we should turn this post into a "Help a former Shoalwater
> owner find the boat he is looking for" post?
> 
> Folks, what DSL needs is a non-Texas made, lined boat, 24' in length,
> ...


DreamBoat boat works.......:rotfl:

:ac550:

but not a Desperado.....those will sink and they are butt ugly......imho.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Maybe we should turn this post into a "Help a former Shoalwater
> owner find the boat he is looking for" post?
> 
> Folks, what DSL needs is a non-Texas made, lined boat, 24' in length,
> ...


LMAO!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

OK - Back on topic!!

Show your Shoalwater Boat

and

Shoalwater Boat Owners Club


Anyone out there know the guys at Shoalwater and can maybe broach the topic of an Owners group of fishing tourney?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in! 
2012 23' cat 250 pro xs


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> Maybe we should turn this post into a "Help a former Shoalwater
> owner find the boat he is looking for" post?
> 
> Folks, what DSL needs is a non-Texas made, lined boat, 24' in length,
> ...


a used single engine plane with floats should work.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> I'm in!
> 2012 23' cat 250 pro xs


Nice looking rig.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice rig blue


----------



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Team Road Armor*

Team road armor


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

*2012 23 Cat 250 PRO XS*


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice ride, JRG!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Blue Fury has some thump thump under the console!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Blue Fury has some thump thump under the console!


I believe that boat has lots of thump, thump! That's one of my favorite 23 cats out there. I love the way it's setup.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> I believe that boat has lots of thump, thump! That's one of my favorite 23 cats out there. I love the way it's setup.


thanks guys! She knows how to get attention alright!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

My lil kitty!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Weekday warrior said:


> My lil kitty!


That's a nice little cat. What's the performance #'s on it?


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I have played with a few used props I find here and there. Right now a 4 blade 17p. Still not done yet. Not the best hole shot, but best speed at 35 and still best fuel and oil consumption. Make some long runs to Baffin and never burn more than 10 gallons.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just picked it up from the Houston Boat Show. Only put a few break in hours on it... Im blown away by it already. Absolute awesome boat.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I sure with we could get some type of tourney/get together planned. It would be neat to see all the Shoalwater together.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Justin time

I'm game. At least a meet and great somewhere.

I'm in San Antonio and fish out of Corpus.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

me too , i just bout it . its badass . witch one did u buy the 19?



Humble Fisherman said:


> Justin time
> 
> I'm game. At least a meet and great somewhere.
> 
> I'm in San Antonio and fish out of Corpus.


----------

